# E-cigarettes 'help Smokers To Quit'



## Alex (20/5/14)

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-27485954

Smokers who use e-cigarettes to quit are more likely to succeed than those who use willpower alone or buy nicotine replacement therapies, such as patches or gum, a study suggests....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz (20/5/14)

thanks for the interesting read @Alex  only one thing though hahaha it might have gotten us all to quit smoking stinkies, but i'm not giving up vaping hahaha, they can forget about that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (20/5/14)

Here's another article hot off the presses

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...em-60-more-effective-than-gum-or-patches.html

*NHS could start prescribing e-cigarettes as study finds them 60% more effective than gum or patches *
* Although e-cigarettes are not yet licenced by the Medical and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency, researchers at University College London said new evidence showed they were extremely effective at helping smokers to quit *


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/5/14)

This is what happens when I misplace my mod ----> 
I just traded in one addiction for another one that I prefer more.
I don't like the words e-cigs and quit smoking being used in the same sentence but that also depends on perspective. Will it help you get off cigarettes...yes. Will it help you get off nicotine... well it could if you slowly decreased the dosage over a long period of time, but it's highly unlikely. People form a bond with e-cigs off the bat if the experience is a pleasurable one and again become instantly attached to something new. We're just taking one monster and shaping it into a new one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (20/5/14)

my favourite part of that article hahaha 

Prof West acknowledged that some quitters may want to keep using e-cigarettes indefinitely

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shaun (20/5/14)

Ive "quit" smoking a few times over the past few years twice for a period of 6 months and once for 9 months and a couple days / weeks every now and then on will power alone, it never works... i know its only been three days but im convinced this is definitely a win / win method! usually the first couple of day are absolute hell, not if youre vaping! its just tasty bliss! and you gain a new hobby at the same time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------

